# Sanding!



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Let me ask this question- 

When you guys sand, do you wear dustmask? I usually don't, about 90% of the time. I know its bad for you, but its too hot with a dust mask on. Unless I'm sanding ceilings! 

BTW- this questions is not intended for PC/Vaccumm users!


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wont sand without. Get a mask w/ a valve they are alot cooler.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Those of us that use PC vacuum sanders wear a mask when we sand with a sponge sander. We don't leave the vacuum running in the middle of the room to pull the dust out. I tried, it doesn't work...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wear a mast reguardless, in fact I just upgraded from the paper face, I believe 8210, to the full face. I want to live to see my kid my age


----------



## BoB The Fixer (Jan 22, 2008)

Never Sand Without a Mask , I Got a Good mask with two valves , Better to take some heat than walking the rest of ur life carrying oxygine container and a hose! that if u made it , now ur young so it doesnt show but dust will keep building up till it gets u down , becarefull !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at the crap you cough up later. It's white and according to the box contains mica, it's baaaaad for ya. Use a mask.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I know a sander that doesn't were any kind of mask and he told me that he goes though a box of Q-tips a week just cleaning all the crap out of his eyes at the end of the day.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I lost ten pounds when I switched to a Porter Cable vacuum sander.
Not really. I didn't like the bloody nose I got when I didn't wear a mask. Masks aren't the most comfortable, but beats the alternative.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm confused by that statement, or did I just miss the point there?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I woked with a guy once that poked a hole in his mask so he could smoke.at least he wore one.I always wear one eve if its used


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

gross! someone elses used mask, with their boogers inside! ick!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> I lost ten pounds when I switched to a Porter Cable vacuum sander.
> Not really. I didn't like the bloody nose I got when I didn't wear a mask. Masks aren't the most comfortable, but beats the alternative.


Well, you see, when one sands without a mask, one ingests a fair amount of dust. The dust is heavy causing one to gain weight. That's my story for the weight gain. Then when I started sanding with the PC, no more dust, so I started losing weight. I know, poor excuse for humor. I'll stick to the serious side of posts.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Well, you see, when one sands without a mask, one ingests a fair amount of dust. The dust is heavy causing one to gain weight. That's my story for the weight gain. Then when I started sanding with the PC, no more dust, so I started losing weight. I know, poor excuse for humor. I'll stick to the serious side of posts.


 Humor is better when you act like a jerk. You stupid dummy. SEE??


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you would like an active example of that, review my posts


----------



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

I always wear a mask while sanding - Silica which is an ingredient in the compound is known to cause cancer and/or silicosis.. But, it's your choice....


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I always wear my 3M respirator when I sand. Those disposable dust masks don't fit well enough to keep all the dust out. Where I am working now, everyone has to be fit tested with a respirator by the safety inspector. You're not allowed to have facial hair to wear these respirators properly. I may look into a full face type.


----------



## mudman14 (Apr 8, 2009)

Always wear a mask!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:bangin:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

3M for the win!


----------



## RCinPA (Apr 9, 2009)

I always use a 3M mask and if the closed mask is to hot get one with the valve.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a respirator. It helps. If I dont I cough up a lung.. Any fine white powder is not good.


----------



## Johne (Jan 7, 2010)

*sanding with dustless sanders*

no one uses any of the dustless sanders out there?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I wished I used a mask more when I was younger. I am 39 and can hardly handle any kind of dust now without getting sinus infections left and right. I am positive it is because of my poor past practices.

I use the 3M with a valve. Wouldn't think of doing anything without it now.


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

cant stand not wearing a mask the yukky taste in you mouth not to mention all the dust you breath in a mask is your friend


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw one dumb ass poke a hole in his mask so he could smoke while sanding.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i did that when i worked in Siberia to my neck warmer... -50 + windchill -70celcius. poked a hole in my neck warmer so i could smoke without taking it off. it lasted one day before i realized that yes, the novelty was cool, but i could not exhale without getting nothing but smoke again in return. and i'm just not that hard-core. dumb-ass, yes, hard-core, no.


----------

